# Best toll free routes through France



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi going down to s/france / Spain end of july any advice on the best toll free routes please thought about 3or4 days to get down there so any campsites for stopovers appreciated (travelling with friend with caravan)
thanks Gibb


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Gibb, maybe you would get a better response if you stated your start point in France and where your intended destination is.

Just trying to help

Dave P


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

One of the best ( _the_ best ?) toll free routes to the south in France has to be the A75 through Millau.

There is a good campsite a minute of two off the road south of Clermont Ferrand here:

Le Clos Auroy

and plenty in Millau itself.

G


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi Dave sorry mate we have booked dover calais on the 22nd July and where thinking of Roses / Tossa de mar area but we get where we get hope to do 200 / 250 miles a day max wev'e got 3 weeks so no rush 
thanks
Gibb


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Grizz and it is a beautiful ride too with the magnificent bridge and a must see Lake about 6 miles South of St. Fleur past Clement F. Also the motorway goes through some mountains with staggering views. I also think it is the quieter of the main routes to South Of.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Yes the A75 is definitely a very good option, being a free Autoroute. There is a free stopover at the Aire de Lorlanges if I remember correctly. There is also a good campsite just off the Autoroute exit at St Flour, a little north of the viaduct de Millau. 
Speaking of the bridge itself, there are two ways to look at it (literally) 
1. Stay on the Autoroute and take in the view from the rest halt by the bridge, then take your drive over the span.

2. Dive off the Autoroute for a bit and take the old road under the bridge through Millau. The second option gives a very good impression of the scale of the achievement and some good photo opportunities. Most of the traffic is going to be on the Autoroute, so the road, although wiggly-woggly and slow is now usually lightly trafficked. Well worth doing once on a clear day.

Happy Holidays

Eribiste


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Yes the A75 is definitely a very good option, being a free Autoroute. There is a free stopover at the Aire de Lorlanges if I remember correctly. There is also a good campsite just off the Autoroute exit at St Flour, a little north of the viaduct de Millau. 
Speaking of the bridge itself, there are two ways to look at it (literally) 
1. Stay on the Autoroute and take in the view from the rest halt by the bridge, then take your drive over the span.

2. Dive off the Autoroute for a bit and take the old road under the bridge through Millau. The second option gives a very good impression of the scale of the achievement and some good photo opportunities. Most of the traffic is going to be on the Autoroute, so the road, although wiggly-woggly and slow is now usually lightly trafficked. Well worth doing once on a clear day.

Happy Holidays

Eribiste


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

Exactly the destnation I was looking for  
We are going to disney for a couple of nights and then stopping around the 
Clermont Ferrard area for another couple before hitting the Costa Brava for a couple of weeks.Would I be right in thinking it would be the N7 from Paris and connect with the A75.Also are the large family sites usually full or can you just turn up.Sorry for the double question but I am new to all this 
Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

gibb said:


> Hi Dave sorry mate we have booked dover calais on the 22nd July and where thinking of Roses / Tossa de mar area but we get where we get hope to do 200 / 250 miles a day max wev'e got 3 weeks so no rush
> thanks
> Gibb


I'll look out for you, we are on the 7:15 crossing (or thereabouts) - what time crossing are you on ?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

antpurley said:


> Exactly the destnation I was looking for
> We are going to disney for a couple of nights and then stopping around the
> Clermont Ferrard area for another couple before hitting the Costa Brava for a couple of weeks.Would I be right in thinking it would be the N7 from Paris and connect with the A75.Also are the large family sites usually full or can you just turn up.Sorry for the double question but I am new to all this
> Thanks in advance for any replies


Get through or now almost around Paris and follow signs to Orleans and then onto Clement Freud. Most sites that are not directly on the coast have space, often plenty. And also bear in mind you can stay overnight in their motorway services and\or Aires although for security, I would only stay in the fuel stop ones and not the picnic areas. The picnic areas however, are good for stopping at during the day and some on this road have lovely views.


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Ferry at 10-45 but stopping on a cl just outside dover so hoping to get on a bit earlier


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toll free*

In summary then, could someone more knowledgeable on Frnace list a toll free route (or as near as) from Calais to Lloret de Mar?

Calais - Boulogne - Rouen - etc?

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Toll free*



Rapide561 said:


> Calais - Boulogne - Rouen - etc?


We sometimes do Calais, Amiens, round Paris via peripherique, Orleans, Bourges, Clermont Ferrand and onto the A75, Montpellier and then we went on the toll road in Spain.

Very good campsites at Amiens ( Parc des Cygnes, with aire en site)
Orleans ( Camping municipal Olivet)
Bourges ( aire and Camping Municipal Robinson)
St Amand Montrond aire
Clermont Ferrand (Le Clos Auroy at Orcet) 
Millau ( Camping Les Rivages)

G


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

That would be great Russell thats what i need with decent sites on the way


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

Grizzly, is that toll free?

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: France*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Grizzly, is that toll free?
> 
> Russell


Using the N roads that run alongside the peage system it is Russell. We join the motorway before Paris - where it becomes free- and that makes using the peripherique a lot easier. It helps to leave Paris on the motorway too but then you can get off it once clear of Paris- and that is surprisingly soon afterwards.

Calais to Boulogne on the free A16, then the N1 to Abbeville ( Sorry, I said Amiens always get them mixed up !) Onto the N901

N901 to junction 12 of the A16 ( free at this point) and then through Paris aiming always for Porte D'Orleans- remarkably pain- free if you navigate for this exit.

N20 to Orleans and then N20 via Vierzon and Bourges where you join the N144.

N144 to Clermont Ferrand and there join the A75 to the coast.

This route is very good .

We then joined the A9 along the coast and this is a toll road so I can't speak for the N9 along the coast.

G


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

If you buy an IGN France map "nationale 901" this shows the toll routes and non toll routes by separate colours enabling you to plan your route. The map is widely available in France and may be available from the places such as the Map Shop in Upton upon Severn etc.

Note that Michelin maps do not show the difference and my copy of the IGN map has paid its €4.10 price may times over by enabling us to avoid toll routes.

Cheers

Sandy


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*My idea of Heaven*

Between Clermont and Millau is the lovely site at St Rome de Dolan
Get off motorway at Severac le chateau head for Massegros
Vultures circling overhead 2000ft drop down to gorges du Tarn
Peace and quiet ...if thats what you want
Barry


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Grizzly

I was looking at this route, driving through the night to somewhere close to Millau where the holiday starts (two kids that sleep on the move hence the night time hit).

How much longer long do you think it would take against the toll route, I would think your route will save somewhere in the region of £150 return on tolls so long as I don't tell anyone the van is 5 tonne!? 

Regards

Dick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Dick1234 said:


> Hi Grizzly
> I was looking at this route, driving through the night to somewhere close to Millau where the holiday starts (two kids that sleep on the move hence the night time hit).


Hi Dick...Not my business but I would very strongly advise against driving from Calais to Millau in one hit especially at night! I'd not do the N roads at night and expect speed either as they go through towns and villages which slow you down as speed limits apply between boundaries . There are also hazards like oncoming trucks with headlamps blazing which slow you.



> How much longer long do you think it would take against the toll route, I would think your route will save somewhere in the region of £150 return on tolls so long as I don't tell anyone the van is 5 tonne!?


I'm sorry but I don't have a clue. You could try feeding the information into something like Viamichelin or Multimap and seeing what they say about both routes but I'd take the answers with a good dose of salt. They must bank on clear roads and a steady speed. We always manage to take far longer to go anywhere than any known website reckons we should !

G


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Comments noted re the night time drive but there are two of us driving with stops hence we have generally stuck to the toll roads until we are near to our start point. 
It is 8.5 hours steady drive from Calais on the tolls so with the towns etc it will be considerably more. In reality I would probably aim for somewhere north of Clermont Ferrand for a few hours kip and finish off in the morning.

Think I will pay some of the tolls, the road from Paris to Orleans looks duel carriageway so might take that to reduce the tolls.

Regards

Dick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Dick1234 said:


> In reality I would probably aim for somewhere north of Clermont Ferrand for a few hours kip and finish off in the morning.


I'd recommend the free aire beside the canal du Berry at St Amand Montrond on the N144. It's easy to find ( the road goes over the canal and there is a roundabout at the end of the bridge, look right and there is your aire) and no one will mind whatever hour you arrive. The town centre is a two minute walk away for breakfast bread etc. and there is a free motorhome service point at the aire.

St Amand Montrond aire

G


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ta Grizzly

Looks like the rough area we would be needing to rest up. I will check it out on the Sat Nav and POI it.

Regards

Dick


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

If coming from Calais, i go Rouen ,Evereux, Dreux, Chartes, Orleans, Vierzon, Limoges, Toulouse, Narbonne , Perpignan The stretch from Orleans to Vierzon is tolled but is only 60 miles or so. after that you can go the whole way on N roads. If you like you could cut over from Chartres to Chateauroux via Blois and Valencay which is a good road and no tolls, about 100 miles but shorter than Motorway although naturally a bit slower. If you go via Millau on the A75, not all of the Autoroute is free, 

Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Millau*

Thankyou for the input.

I think I would certainly pay to go one way over the Milau Viaduc and return the other. Some good photo shots I think!

Russell


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help
cheers Gibb


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Millau*



Rapide561 said:


> Thankyou for the input.
> 
> I think I would certainly pay to go one way over the Milau Viaduc and return the other. Some good photo shots I think!
> 
> Russell


Surprisingly not so good over the viaduct itself.

NB if you go into Millau to camp -and there are several good sites there plus some aires- you do not cross the viaduct or pay anything for the route. There is a toll to cross the viaduct - I'd forgotten about that.

If you camp at Les Rivages on the riverbank then you get a splendid view of the viaduct looking like a great river of light in the night sky. most impressive !

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Dick1234 said:


> Looks like the rough area we would be needing to rest up. I will check it out on the Sat Nav and POI it.


I've just put it up on the campsite database Dick. It should be online later today when it has been checked. I've missed out the information that it is on Quai Lutin but will put edit that in later.

Click on the blue Campsites link next to my name. If you have small children then see my warning about canal banks !

G


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We did Calais -Rouen - Le Maillerey sur Seine aire 1st night stop

Le Maillery to St Armond Montrand aire 2nd night stop

St Armond to Millau - stopped 3 nights

Millau to Marseillan Plage

From Le Maillery to St Armond was a nightmare - after missing Rouen the Evreux - Dreux - Chartres ring road was clogged up with traffic and road works, I could not wait to get on the motorway just south of Orleans 8O 

The aire at St Armond Montrand we thought was very good, but to be honest we did not find it easy to find. We went through the town 3 times and kept ending up at a bridge with a 2.5 tonne weight limit 8O 8O We ended up coming into the town from the south, then it was a doddle 

We are going south on the 21st July and I am going Calais - Troyes - Clermont Ferrand - Millau - Carcassone.


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ta Grizzly I will have a look at the campsite database later. Kids not small really 9 and 14 but the warning is useful for those with a toddler. Its normally me that fall in canals and rivers anyway!!

Regards


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Geoff (St Aubyns)

We are heading for Carcassonne too, from Calais in August rather than July, and intended to go further west and come in "anti clockwise" to Carcassonne.

Then to head anti clockwise again around to Millau on the return journey home. 

Is the route you suggested in your post (more "clockwise" than me) fairly easy, is it toll free.... -ish, or just your preferred route this time?

Thanks in advance

john


----------

